
Tim Cook: Mac Mini Will Be 'Important Part' of Future Product Lineup - tambourine_man
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/10/19/tim-cook-mac-mini-important-product/
======
jsjohnst
While I’d love to see a new Mac mini, calling the processor it currently uses
as “woefully outdated” is a bit hyperbolic to me. Haswell is still a fantastic
core and works well for the intended audience of the Mini. If the Mini was
sold as a high end machine, then sure, the processor it has wouldn’t live up
to expectations, but as it’s always been a small, lightly powered machine, I
think it’s not as bad as this post made it out to be.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
To put it in perspective, the i7 4578U in the high end 2014 Mac mini
benchmarks in Geekbench just a little bit worse than the A11 Bionic in the
iPhone 8.

~~~
jsjohnst
Yes, but the usability for a given task is distinctly different between them.
A super sonic jet does a poor job of getting you from SF to Palo Alto for your
morning commute.

